# Gelöst: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?



## Gast201808272 (23. Dezember 2016)

*Gelöst: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

N'Abend,

ich würde gern erfahren, wie man stereoskopisches 3D in 1920x1080 Pixeln mit einer ansprechenden Bildwiederholfrequenz hinbekommt.
Ich habe einen Toshiba 47M7463D Fernseher an einem PC. Die HDMI Version des Fernsehers konnte ich bis heute nicht ermitteln 
Hier kann ich nur 720p mit 60 Hz oder 1080p mit 24 Hz auswählen. Für Filme mag das gerade noch gehen, aber bei Spielen ist es nicht tragbar. Gerade Rise of the Tomb Raider sieht in 3D wahnsinnig gut aus, nur ist es mit 24 Hz nicht wirklich spielbar.
Also, was braucht es, um in 50 oder 60 Hz zu spielen? Die Grafikkarte (GTX980) sollte das können oder?


----------



## Venom89 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Funktioniert nicht. Dein Toshiba wird hdmi 1.4 haben. 
Erst ab HDMI 2.0 ist 1080P 48hz 3d möglich.

Siehe auch High Definition Multimedia Interface – Wikipedia

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Killermarkus81 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Zudem muss die Grafikkarte konstant doppelte Frames schaffen weil sich die Bildwiederholfrequenz pro Auge halbiert - das wird sehr sehr eng mit einer 980er, bzw generell mit jeder Karte.


----------



## Gast201808272 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Hm, dann kann ich mir das wohl leider abschminken 
Es soll ja Updates bei manchen Herstellern gegeben haben, womit dann HDMI 2.0 unterstützt wird.
Deshalb hab ich meinen TV auch mal ans Netz gehängt, aber nix da. Pech gehabt.


----------



## Venom89 (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Sofern der Anschluss physisch nicht vorhanden ist, hilft da auch kein update. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodySuicide (25. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

1.4* B *kann doch schon 1080p 60Hz bei 3D. Steht sogar in deinem Link


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> 1.4* B *kann doch schon 1080p 60Hz bei 3D. Steht sogar in deinem Link



dito, wollte, ich auch eben schreiben  

und den hdmi 1.4b standard gibt es bereits seit 2010, dein TV ist baujahr 2013/2014 und sollte das unterstuetzen.

ich wuerde einfach mal an einen anderen hdmi in des tv gehen.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*



BloodySuicide schrieb:


> 1.4* B *kann doch schon 1080p 60Hz bei 3D. Steht sogar in deinem Link


Aber hdmi 2.0 kann nur noch @48 Hz? Finde den Fehler 

Nochmal es geht nicht. Macht dem jungen keine Hoffnungen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Aber hdmi 2.0 kann nur noch @48 Hz? Finde den Fehler
> 
> Nochmal es geht nicht. Macht dem jungen keine Hoffnungen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



laut wikipedia fuer hdmi 1.4b:

3D 1080p video mit 120 Hz - 1080p60 pro Auge (120 Hz total


bzw von einer anderen homepage:
HDMI 1.4b
Release Date: October 2011

Specs:
HDMI  1.4B
Enabled 3D 1080p video at 120 Hz so that each eye can receive full HD (1080p 60Hz—or 120 Hz total) per Eye
Abstract: An incremental change to allow for Full HD (1080p) viewing of 3D content.

Practical Issues and tips: Allows for 3D content to be viewed in full HD.


----------



## Venom89 (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Hast du es selber probiert? Viel Glück dabei 

Es geht nicht da kannst du noch so viele Zitate einfügen. Wieso sollte 2.0 max 48 hz schaffen wenn 1.4 60 packt? 

Ich sage nur ein Film ist kein Spiel

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## BloodySuicide (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Ich denke mal bei den 48Hz geht es um das Film-Format. Filme werden halt in 24Hz oder HFR 48Hz dargestellt. Man müsste es wirklich mal probieren.


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Hast du es selber probiert? Viel Glück dabei
> 
> Es geht nicht da kannst du noch so viele Zitate einfügen. Wieso sollte 2.0 max 48 hz schaffen wenn 1.4 60 packt?
> 
> ...



wuerdest du bitte aufhoeren so.auf deine fehlinformation zu beharren.

eine htc vive mit hdmi 1.4 befeuert zwei displays mit jeweils 1080x1200 fuer 3d und schafft.dabei 90hz.

nvidia 3d vision brille besitzt hdmi 1.4 und liefert 60hz pro auge bei full hd, insgesamt also 120hz.


es gibt so genug.praxis beispiele.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Seit wann besitzt die 3d vision Brille einen Hdmi Anschluss? Ich nutze selber 3d Vision.

Am TV und beamer habe ich auch schon alles durch probiert. Wenn du mir sagst es funktioniert. Dann erkläre mir doch bitte einmal was ich tun muss.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Seit wann besitzt die 3d vision Brille einen Hdmi Anschluss? Ich nutze selber 3d Vision.
> 
> Am TV und beamer habe ich auch schon alles durch probiert. Wenn du mir sagst es funktioniert. Dann erkläre mir doch bitte einmal was ich tun muss.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk



woher soll ich denn wissen.was fuer einen beamer oder tv du hast?

wenn der tv/beamer hdmi 1.4b unterstuetzt, ist 3d on full hd @60hz eben locker drin.

bei meinen geraeten gehts doch auch.
und im internet kannst es ueberall nachlesen das es mit hdmi 1.4b dunktioniert.

was muss man dir denn noch an links und beweisen liefern?

das es bei dir nicht geht kann an den verschiedensten dingen liegen, aber ist kein grund das es generell nicht.trotzdem geht.und in der praxis bereits erfolgreich verwendet wird.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

3d vision hat nur einen USB Anschluss nur mal nebenbei. Der monitor muss zwingend per dvi-d oder display Port angeschlossen werden. Hdmi geht nicht.

3d mit 60hz pro Auge also 120 hz geht nicht. Maximal 720p.

Das ist doch schon immer der Vorteil von 3d vision gewesen. Dort sind Full HD mit 60 hz kein Problem. 

Frage zu 3dtv (24 fps lock) [Archiv] - 3DCenter Forum

Meine Geräte haben alle hdmi 2.0

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> 3d vision hat nur einen USB Anschluss nur mal nebenbei. Der monitor muss zwingend per dvi-d oder display Port angeschlossen werden. Hdmi geht nicht.
> 
> 3d mit 60hz pro Auge also 120 hz geht nicht. Maximal 720p.
> 
> ...




evtl hab ich mich bei 3d vision verfahren.
aber schon bezeichnend dass du dich jetzt gerade darauf versteifst.

ich habe wikipedia, diverse foreneintraege usw. aufgefuehrt.....

offiziell unterstuetzt hdmi 1.4b 3d mit 1080p und 60hz.

gibts auch nix dran zu ruetteln und ist keiner diskussion ueber ein richtig.oder falsch wert, da der standard offiziell so definiert ist und dies ist fakt.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Fakt ist das es eben nicht funktioniert. Siehe die endlosen threads im Netz. Die Bandbreite reicht nicht aus. 720p 120 hz = 1080p 60hz.

Im 3d bedeutet dies max 30 hz pro Auge. 

Schnapp dir einen 3d TV und versuche es.

Bei passiven 3d stellt sich die Frage gar nicht erst da sowieso mit 720p gearbeitet wird.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Fakt ist das es eben nicht funktioniert. Siehe die endlosen threads im Netz. Die Bandbreite reicht nicht aus. 720p 120 hz = 1080p 60hz.
> 
> Im 3d bedeutet dies max 30 hz pro Auge.
> 
> ...



ich habe dir jetzt den wikipedia link ans nerz gelegt, die gesagt dass selbst ich 3d mit 120hz (als 60hz je auge in 1080p) betreibe und hier von mir aus nochmal ein artikel zum thema "understanding the different hdmi versions" - kannst ja mal runter zu 1.4b scrollen:
Understanding the Different HDMI Versions (1.0 to 2.0)  | Audioholics

deine "endlosen threads im netz" befassen sich allgemein mit hdmi oder hdmi1.4 aber kaum explozit mit 1.4b.
wenn du danach mal googeln würdest, würden dir die unmengen an threads auffallen in denen gesagt wird dass 1.4b 3d 1080p 60hz unterstützt. toms hardware foren z.b...


wenn es dir so schwer fällt, dir einzugestehen, mal falsch gelegen zu haben, kann ich dafür auch nichts.
solltest du wirklich dran arbeiten, ist eine unangenehme eigenart.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Unangenehme Eigenart also. Du schmeißt genauso mit Behauptungen um dich die du nicht belegen kannst. 

Hier wird auch nochmal aufgegriffen das die Spezifikationen irreführend sind und 1.4b KEIN 1080P + 120HZ kann. Es wird auch erklärt warum. 

Does HDMI 2.0 Support 1080p 120Hz? Addressing HDMI Questions | GamersNexus - Gaming PC Builds & Hardware Benchmarks



Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warawarawiiu (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Unangenehme Eigenart also. Du schmeißt genauso mit Behauptungen um dich die du nicht belegen kannst.
> 
> Hier wird auch nochmal aufgegriffen das die Spezifikationen irreführend sind und 1.4b KEIN 1080P + 120HZ kann. Es wird auch erklärt warum.
> 
> ...



les dir deine selbst verlinkten quellen ordentlich durch, da steht was ich seit anbegin sage:
1080p at 120Hz, then, would fit within even HDMI 1.4b's 340MHz pixel clock (1920 * 1080 = 2.07 million * 120 = 248 million pixels per second). There's more to it than that, though, and HDMI 1.4b simultaneously supports and does not support 1920x1080 at 120Hz. It supports the 120Hz 1080p throughput only for 3D processing, which it does by cloning the data packet for concurrent output to the display device. For 2D viewing – which is what almost all gamers mean when they want “120Hz” – HDMI 1.4b is stuck at just 60Hz for 1080p. This is commonly misunderstood in the HDMI 1.4b spec language


3d 1080p 120hz also funktional, was anderes war hier auch nie das thema.

und meine "behauptungen die ich nicht belegen kann" sind Wikipedia artikel, facharrikel von fachforen, foreneinträge von toms hardware und meine fucking eigene hardware hier zu hause.

thema is für mich jetzt durch.

lern mal wissen danken anzunehmen und nicht noch weiter dich reinzureiten.


----------



## Venom89 (27. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Nochmal mir geht es nicht um Besserwisserei sondern das ich es schon in 100 verschiedenen Konfigurationen versucht habe. Wie wäre es mal mit einer vernünftigen Erklärung wie es funktionieren soll? 
Und nicht patzig wiki links senden du einem nur sagen "ja soll funktionieren" tut es aber nicht. Weder bei mir noch bei meinen Kollegen. 

Also über eine Anleitung wäre ich dankbar und der TE wäre mit Sicherheit auch interessiert.

Also welchen TV nutzt du?
Aktiv passiv? 
980ti also 3dtvplay?




Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gast201808272 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Also ich hab es jetzt nochmal mit dem HDMI1 Anschluss am Fernseher probiert. Auch habe ich in den Nvidia Einstellungen bewusst 1080p @ 60 Hz eingestellt. 
Wenn ich das Spiel starte, erscheint eine dicke rote Meldung (vermutlich vom NVidia Treiber), dass 1080p mit 60 Hz nicht unterstützt werden.
Im Spiel habe ich die Möglichkeit, die Frequenz zu ändern. Sobald ich auf 24 Hz stelle, erscheint eine Meldung vom Fernseher, dass nun 3D erkannt wurde.  Es ist also offensichtlich so, dass der Treiber 3D bei 60 Hz erst gar nicht zulässt.


----------



## Gast201808272 (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Was braucht es für 1080p 3D mit 50/60 Hz?*

Ha, und es geht doch!
Mit diesem Trick hier: https://forums.geforce.com/default/...or-gaming-works-33-solution-and-questions-/1/
Man muss dem Treiber also nur ein anderes Display vorgaukeln (so wie ich das verstehe). Jedenfalls hab ich jetzt meine 1080p mit 60 Hz


----------

